# Wer ist eigentlich die Dame dort?



## James Bates

How would you translate "Wer ist eigentlich die Dame dort?" into English?

How about "I wonder who the lady over there is?"

By the way, is there any difference between "die Dame" and "die Frau"?

Thanks.


----------



## heidita

James, your translation is correct. 

*Dame* is often used to indicate formality or just to be more elegant. 

Possibly the same difference between woman and lady.


----------



## Voxy

James Bates said:


> How would you translate "Wer ist eigentlich die Dame dort?" into English?
> 
> How about "I wonder who the lady over there is?"
> 
> By the way, is there any difference between "die Dame" and "die Frau"?
> 
> Thanks.





> James, your translation is correct.
> 
> Dame is often used to indicate formality or just to be more elegant.
> 
> Possibly the same difference between woman and lady.


Absolutely.


----------



## James Bates

Vielen Dank, gnädige Frau


----------



## Voxy

James Bates said:


> Vielen Dank, gnädige Frau



Are we getting sarcastic?

Seriously, just use _gnädige Frau_ if you're really sure about it.
It can be ridiculously offensive, if timing is bad. 

No offence here of course.



Voxy


----------



## James Bates

Do you mean it can be offensive if the lady is actually not married?


----------



## Aurin

No, it can´t. It´s a very formal expression which might use a butler referring to a countess. It isn´t used in normal spoken language. But it sounds nice. Depending on the tone you´re saying it it could be understood in a sarcastic way.
In Germany there is no difference to refer to married or no-married men or women.


----------



## starrynightrhone

James Bates said:


> How would you translate "Wer ist eigentlich die Dame dort?" into English?
> 
> *Literally it means: "Who is that lady over there?"*
> 
> How about "I wonder who the lady over there is?"
> 
> *That would be: "Ich frage mich, wer die Dame dort drüben ist?"*
> 
> 
> By the way, is there any difference between "die Dame" and "die Frau"?
> 
> *Unless you want to speak over the top formal German, I'd stick with "die Frau" (personally I've never, really never, called any woman a "Dame" - and I'm usually a very polite person ) *


----------



## Voxy

> Unless you want to speak over the top formal German, I'd stick with "die Frau" (personally I've never, really never, called any woman a "Dame" - and I'm usually a very polite person )


Ich dachte allerdings, dass gerade in Österreich das *"gnä' Frau"* sehr 
geläufig ist, sozusagen Hochösterreichisch.

In Deutschland klingt "_Gnädige Frau_" sehr, sehr seltsam. 
Nicht falsch, aber seltsam. Wie gesagt kann es sarkastisch 
(und/oder ironisch) gemeint sein. Und wird meistens dann auch so
verstanden. "Dame" hingegen ist Standarddeutsch as good as it gets. 

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> No, it can´t. It´s a very formal expression which might use a butler referring to a countess. It isn´t used in normal spoken language. But it sounds nice. Depending on the tone you´re saying it it could be understood in a sarcastic way.
> In Germany there is no difference to refer to married or no-married men or women.



 and


----------



## starrynightrhone

Voxy said:


> Ich dachte allerdings, dass gerade in Österreich das *"gnä' Frau"* sehr geläufig ist, sozusagen Hochösterreichisch.
> 
> *Ayayay. Please don't do that to me.......*
> *No, seriously, that is a bad stereotype and I really don't know anybody who uses that either (at least not seriously, you know, more half-jokingly). *
> 
> In Deutschland klingt "_Gnädige Frau_" sehr, sehr seltsam.
> Nicht falsch, aber seltsam. Wie gesagt kann es sarkastisch
> (und/oder ironisch) gemeint sein. Und wird meistens dann auch so
> verstanden. "Dame" hingegen ist Standarddeutsch as good as it gets.
> 
> *I agree that it is a nice German word. Would you use it though?*
> 
> *Aurin did a good job at explaining its usage*


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> No, seriously, that is a bad stereotype and I really don't know anybody who uses that either (at least not seriously, you know, more half-jokingly).


Da kannst Du mal sehen wie man sich irren kann. 

Voxy

PS: Im übrigen was für die _gnädige Frau_ gilt, gilt auch für den
_gnädigen Herrn_. Nur klingt _"gnädiger Herr"_ noch abstruser.


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> I agree that it is a nice German word. Would you use it though?


Was jetzt? *Dame* oder *gnädige Frau*?

1. *Dame* immer.

2. *Gnädige Frau* nur dann, wenn es eine bestimmte Veranlassung
dazu gibt. Zum Beispiel wenn meine Putzfrau wieder etwas kaputt
gestaubsaugt hat, dann frage ich sie:
"_Gnädige Frau, was haben Sie denn da wieder angestellt?"_
Vielleicht auch wenn die Frisörin mir vorschlägt Strähnen ins Haar 
zu färben. Dann sage ich:
_"Gnädige Frau, ich glaube Sie haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!"
_ Zugegeben, die Frisörin kenne ich sehr gut und der Satz wird sofort
als das verstanden was er ist: ein Witzchen. 
Voxy


----------



## starrynightrhone

Voxy said:


> Was jetzt? *Dame* oder *gnädige Frau*?
> 
> *Ersteres. Letzteres habe ich schon ausgeschlossen...*
> 
> 1. *Dame* immer.
> 
> *Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist? So zirka. If you don't mind.*
> 
> *Und wen genau adressierst du so?*
> 
> 2. *Gnädige Frau* nur dann, wenn es eine bestimmte Veranlassung
> dazu gibt. Zum Beispiel wenn meine Putzfrau wieder etwas kaputt
> gestaubsaugt hat, dann frage ich sie:
> "_Gnädige Frau, was haben Sie denn da wieder angestellt?"_
> 
> *Siehst du, genau das habe ich gemeint. Es wird nicht ernsthaft verwendet, sondern ironisch, half-jokingly.*
> 
> Voxy


 
I'm wondering whether James can still follow. Maybe we should switch back to English?


----------



## heidita

Voxy said:


> Seriously, just use _gnädige Frau_ if you're really sure about it.
> It can be ridiculously offensive, if timing is bad. offensive?'
> Voxy


 


James Bates said:


> Do you mean it can be offensive if the lady is actually not married?


 
No, it can't. It is very old fashioned though. I am flattered, James! (I hope you meant me , not Voxy, then that's another story)


----------



## Toadie

Eh, crazy old Voxy... never could trust him.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Seriously, just use _gnädige Frau_ if you're really sure about it.
> It can be ridiculously offensive, if timing is bad. offensive?'


Well, yes, I'd feel very strange if somebody seriously called me "gnädige Frau". 
Might have to do with my age though.

BTW, I'm not saying that it is obsolete, it's just hardly used anymore. I usually associate it with the Vienna area (and old movies).


----------



## starrynightrhone

Toadie said:


> Eh, crazy old Voxy... never could trust him.


 
Why? What did he say?

BTW, speaking of old: do you know how old he is? 
I think he's evading me now


----------



## Voxy

Toadie said:


> Eh, crazy old Voxy... never could trust him.



Oops, what do you mean? I just stated that you should use
that term carefully. It can be a matter of considerable misunderstandings,
which you can avoid actually. And don't tell me, I didn't tell you. 

For all you know, take it as a good advice of a respectable old 
wise guy 

Voxy


----------



## dec-sev

Voxy said:


> Vielleicht auch wenn die Frisörin mir vorschlägt Strähnen ins Haar
> zu färben. Dann sage ich:
> _"Gnädige Frau, ich glaube Sie haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!"_
> Zugegeben, die Frisörin kenne ich sehr gut und der Satz wird sofort
> als das verstanden was er ist: ein Witzchen.
> Voxy


Welches Wort würdest du verwenden falls die Frisörin in Frage Engländerin wäre. Ich habe zwei Varianten, aber weiß nicht welche passt am besten. Gracious or merciful?


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Welches Wort würdest du verwenden falls die Frisörin in Frage Engländerin wäre. Ich habe zwei Varianten, aber weiß nicht welche passt am besten. Gracious or merciful?


 
Mmh Dec-dec, "Gnädige Frau" ist eine (veraltete) österreichische Anrede (so sagt man), ich glaube nicht, dass man sie wortwörtlich auf Englisch übersetzen kann. Also zumindest nicht ohne Bedeutungsverlust, verstehst du?



> _"Gnädige Frau, ich glaube Sie haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!"_


 
_"Oh dear, you must be completely out of your mind now!"_

_Mit deinem "gracious" könntest du auf die Strähnchen auch folgendermaßen antworten:_

_"Goodness gracious, no thank you!"_

_("Du liebe Güte, nein danke!")_


----------



## Voxy

dec-sev said:


> Welches Wort würdest du verwenden falls die Frisörin in Frage Engländerin wäre. Ich habe zwei Varianten, aber weiß nicht welche passt am besten. Gracious or merciful?



Wenn ich sie kenne, dann: _My Dear..._
Wenn ich sie nicht kenne, dann: _Madam,..._


----------



## dec-sev

starrynightrhone said:


> Mmh Dec-dec, "Gnädige Frau" ist eine (veraltete) österreichische Anrede (so sagt man), ich glaube nicht, dass man sie wortwörtlich auf Englisch übersetzen kann. Also zumindest nicht ohne Bedeutungsverlust, verstehst du?


 
Im Russischen haben wir auch eine "ghädige Frau", die man sowie im direkten Sinne ( wie in der Post No 7 erklärt) als auch sarkastisch/ironisch verwenden kann. Die Verwendung im ironischen Sinne kann mehrdeutig klingen, da jeder etwas seiniges damit ausdrückt.



> _"Gnädige Frau, ich glaube Sie haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!"_
> _"Oh dear, you must be completely out of your mind now!"_


 
I feel something is amiss. Vielleicht bin ich zu pendantisch.


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Im Russischen haben wir auch eine "ghädige Frau", die man sowie im direkten Sinne ( wie in der Post No 7 erklärt) als auch sarkastisch/ironisch verwenden kann. Die Verwendung im ironischen Sinne kann mehrdeutig klingen, da jeder etwas seiniges damit ausdrückt.
> 
> I feel something is amiss. Vielleicht bin ich zu pendantisch.


 
No, you're missing the conotation of "gnädige Frau" 
That's what I meant, it can't be really translated into English without loss of meaning or with the same irony that "gnädige Frau" conveys. 

The exclamation "Oh dear!" is, as far as I can judge, very idiomatic in English and I use it frequently without thinking. Whereas I never use "gnädige Frau" in German....


----------

